# Kingfish rigs



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I was going to start live baiting for kings but needed to know what rigs to use. I dont no whether to use a sinker a float or just let it free swin. Please help me!


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

G'day Iatf, I'd use either a sinker & a float, or just a sinker (you'll need to be holding the rig for this). A sinker has the advantage of holding the livebait down, and also slowing it down to make the bait easier for the kingfish to eat. A float rig can work well, but is more cumbersome when you hook up. We've been using downriggers which have the advantage of releasing the weight when you hook up.

I pretie short traces with a single snelled hook at one end and a stainless ring at the other end. My mainline terminates in a trace running to a snap that I connect to the ring on the hook trace. If I'm not going to downrig, I add a sinker on the trace above the snap, if I am downrigging I put the leader (just below the join to the mainline) in the clip, with no sinker. There are many variations on precise technique. Fishing landbased I found the float rig useful, from the yak I prefer it without.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi IATF

Drop into narrabeen bait and tackle they have king rigs already tied.
A sliding snell with a stinger ( either single or treble hook)
They can be used with or without a sinker above.
I will be using them with my downrigger.

Will you be attending the yak-king social on Sunday?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

Probably cant come because ive im going to a mates house for something. But if i do go where is it?


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I supppose somone could drive to a tackle store to purchase sliding snell with either a treble or single, but why on earth wouldn't you just learn to tie the rig yourself?

Kraley

He only needs to buy 1 then he can copy it.
If he asks Brian he might even show him how to do it, plus who doesnt like going to a tackle store?

IATF

The yak-king social is at Long Reef this Sunday ( see post in Fishing Trips)
There will be a few newbies there.
You might just learn how to fish a very good spot and also meet a few members (and have a chat to SBD as he is the Lord of the Kings)
There are prizes, bacon and egg rolls but no beer for you.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

How does everyone seem to know how old i am. And i hate it how im not 18 yet. I love beer. I get a couple of sips from my dads beer 8) ... heh heh heh.. Ginger beer just doesnt do it for me


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUhtiuMAACvfgAAQeYP90qHgFCov7/+gMACtkYPUANAAABoAPUNBFT8hRsSfqaj0npMjQAeoA9NQNU8KT9KDRp6g9TQyDTNQAaDYVgfAJS5mS7xDNTpEADaHn4yxhQITAY6yszEafiGRwVbrJ7iERYQIE8WiK9WqmOcvHqvlC1O5dhhWXQpqKI1l86iqO2hHKOEA6JkiIZPxmpbUtO774XzWsRZiylfaRPe6qk4RgwHBWQos2KtsBrwS4mD2kVTQmoJ6XyowQ4/WumudyXoSHm4QV1R43DW5iA1Fse9t834IGxPSS+oU1yI0o/i7kinChIJDbFcY


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

crap my memory is really worrying me :shock:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> crap my memory is really worrying me :shock:


That's the beer working.... Stay clean kid!


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

since i dont have a downrigger do i just use a running sinker rig and drift?


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Any tips on rigging yakkas for trolling (either on the dowrigger on unweighted)? I heve been using size 6 mustard "hoodlums", hooked through the shoulder, sometimes with a trailing single triple. Some people have mentioned "bridling" livies with a cable tie. How do yo do that?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

MrX said:


> Any tips on rigging yakkas for trolling (either on the dowrigger on unweighted)? I heve been using size 6 mustard "hoodlums", hooked through the shoulder, sometimes with a trailing single triple. Some people have mentioned "bridling" livies with a cable tie. How do yo do that?


Tom ... the wiki knows all
http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Livey_Rig

This is the rubber band method. Just use a cable tie instead and push it through the little air pocket (least thats what it looks like to me) above their eyes. Slimeys that is. Havent pinned a yakka yet but Im sure same principle.

Some good recent advice in this tackle thread as well.
viewtopic.php?f=10&t=14440


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Paulo, (like I am getting batting tips from Bradman  )
Is this as simple as pushing a tiny cable tie through the livies' head, just above its eye? I will try this, and report on how it works on yakkas. If they have air pockets in their heads, I hadn't noticed. (Then again, it's been suggested I have one inside mine, so I might have missed it).


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

I just put the hook through the the bottom of the jaw and the yakkas never die on me. But ill start bridling


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Gatesy. The needle through the eye sounds pretty gruesome, but I guess it's no worse than a hook through the back, nose or jaw. If I die and come back as a yakka, I won't go near a kayak.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Report: Saturday's yakkas were too small to use a cable tie - I guess they have to be pretty big livies to go to the trouble. The hook in front of the eyes works much better on a slow troll than a hook through the shoulder. Result: turned two yakkas into taylor (40cm + 49cm). Last fish caught with a dead "livie" - trolled with no tail and a chunk out of its middle (courtesy of earlier failed hits). No kingies.


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

do hooks that curve off to the side make livies spin when on a downrigger ( when hooked in the jaw)


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

also should i use my overhead with 50lb braid or my baitcaster with 6kg braid for downrigging


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Imaddictedtofishing said:


> also should i use my overhead with 50lb braid or my baitcaster with 6kg braid for downrigging


Depends, do you want to catch the fish? Kings will hit hard so I'd go heavy rather than light.

I wouldn't use a graphite rod either. A downrigger means the fish will be almost directly below the yak when it hits, putting huge stress on the rod. Use a glass composite rod


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

so maybe my 7'6 snapper rod with 20lb braid?


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi guys, new to the site. 
One method I have used from a boat that should work equally well from a yak is a break-away sinker in the form of a snapper lead 7m or so from a bridled live bait. Six twists around the line with a rubber band and thru the loop and attach lead. 
Well done Paulo, I was at SWR and witnessed some of the mid stages from a boat.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

I have copied a "poormans downrigger" I saw on the David Buttfield Aurora channell fishing show and thought it would be ideal for yak fishing. I tie a barrell swivel to my mainline and clip a metal lure or jig (whatever you have but I use a raider 120g and clip more weight on in fast current) obviously take the hooks off. then I run that to my leader (about 1 -1.5m ) stopped by a bead to another swivel or leader knot. I haven't caught anything from the yak yet but I used the rig with live slimies for kings on a charter in Narooma last month and caught 3 fish that way 1 was 8 kilo. The downriggers they used had similar hook-up rates so it worked as far as Im concerned. Whether it does or not the theory is also that the metal lure acts as a flsh-attractor to predators...


----------

